# My new tombstones - Now with pics!



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok I got the images to work this time!

One from last year and the new cross for this year.

I'm really happy with my painting and how it looks like stone.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love the base of the cross. Definitely work to be proud of. Hopefully I will be nearly as successful when I try my hand at making tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful stones - I love the celtic cross design.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow - those turned out awesome!! Great weathering and paint job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous coloring and details, stones to be proud of!!!!


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Wow - those turned out awesome!! Great weathering and paint job.


Thanks man. I used the design from your website. I also developed my paint techniques based on your site as well. I am a fellow Brampton home haunter and I really wanted to visit your haunt last year but I ran out of time. This year for sure.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They don't get much better than those! Great job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing stones. Any ground breaker would be proud to look up to.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Those rock


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on these stones!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Love the celtic cross!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful stones!!!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW those are awsome.

I have a celtic cross laid out, I hope it turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That's art! Beautiful stones that show a lot of workmanship.

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice job.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with those gravestones.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Beffcake666 said:


> Thanks man. I used the design from your website. I also developed my paint techniques based on your site as well. I am a fellow Brampton home haunter and I really wanted to visit your haunt last year but I ran out of time. This year for sure.


That's so cool! Make sure to send me a PM and we can make arrangements to visit each others haunt. Again, great job on the tombstones!!


----------



## darrinplank (Dec 10, 2012)

very nicely done


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

great job very realistic


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice detailed work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow How did I miss these 2 years ago... Fantastic work and I am especially impressed by the aging...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The realism is great


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I really have to step up my game. 
Everyone on this forum is producing such great stuff.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Those are nice, I need to go to walmart and get more paint, I have to make my tombstones at least remotely close to that perfection


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Those are real nice. Kinda scary too.*


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Those look great!!


----------

